# My cariba have a whole lot of white dots



## piranhajonathan (Jan 18, 2007)

my cariba have little white dots, it was only one of them at first but now all of them have em. I am very worried about their health can anyone help please?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

read all the other threads concerning this epidemic. IMO take the fish back to the sponser they are from. THEY ALL HAVE IT. NOT TOLERABLE.


----------



## SvTpLYa (Sep 11, 2006)

if it looks kind of grainy like salt its def. ich.....salt, no light, raise temps......or go stright for the meds..meds are prolly ur best bet


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

SvTpLYa said:


> my cariba have little white dots, it was only one of them at first but now all of them have em. I am very worried about their health can anyone help please?


they dont harm your fish


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I think it has a huge impact on growth.


----------



## piranhajonathan (Jan 18, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> I think it has a huge impact on growth.


I think you are right, barely any growth in the last 2 months.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> I think it has a huge impact on growth.


really mine haven't stopped growing and i have the same problem as you both







infact they are gorwing faster than any other small pygos i have ever had and are by far the most aggresive caribes i have ever seen killing 3 of there brothers in a 120


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

my caribe have it, i dont know it it slowed down they're growth, because dont caribe and reds slow right down at like the 6" mark?


----------



## mully2003 (Jan 24, 2005)

more like 4 1/2 - 5 inches


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

one of my caribes have it and another dosent and the one with it os growing way faster thanthe one without :nod: and yes pygos and some serras will slow down near or a bit past 6"


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Yeah....bob must have the miracle cariba that is infected. Mine suck....so I will sell, and buy more at a later date. My terns outgrow them by far. Not happy at all with the way they look or the way they grow.

Bob however loves them.


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Well since its not normal I think it prob has a impact but im not sure


----------

